# Launcher War "Apex vs Nova"



## MakeSureYouWipe

*Apex Vs Nova*​
*Which launcher do you Prefer*

Apex11437.50%Nova19062.50%


----------



## MakeSureYouWipe

*Apex* vs *Nova*

Lets say you

The Good
The Bad
The Ugly

Apex and Nova Launchers


----------



## Soapinmouth

Wrong forum, development is for releases only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr

Where can i find apex?


----------



## AshG

Moved to the right forum.


----------



## b33zu

Well I've used them both extensively and nova is for now the leader. There identical except Nova has the dock icons and pages and Apex doesn't. Thats a huge downside for me. Also when you apply your dock images. The Apex icons when applied are mildly distorted. Novas are nice and smooth.


----------



## dpaine88

After todays update, I give the edge to Apex


----------



## Gil Smash

Apex leaves more space to each side of the homescreen which is weird, I like Nova better solely because it fills the screen up more.


----------



## Pleirosei

dpaine88 said:


> After todays update, I give the edge to Apex


Where is the update?

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## SpectrumView

dpaine88 said:


> After todays update, I give the edge to Apex


+1 Big time!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dimonsf2

Can't resize some of the Widgets in Apex, like playerpro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jolness

Nova seems overall more polished and smooth than apex, that being said i like trebuchet because of the tablet transition if nova or apex added that i may jump ship but i even add in trebuchet on roman's AOKP..


----------



## mustbepbs

For some weird reason I can't get Apex to be stable. It constantly force closes on me. I've installed it both ways and had the same result. For sheer reliability, Nova wins in my book.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleirosei

Where is the link for Apex update?


----------



## jhankg

Does Apex suppost homescreen rotation?


----------



## jmart518

jolness said:


> Does Apex suppost homescreen rotation?


Yes


----------



## masterchung7

mustbepbs said:


> For some weird reason I can't get Apex to be stable. It constantly force closes on me. I've installed it both ways and had the same result. For sheer reliability, Nova wins in my book.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I had the same problem, but I think it is due to something with cache. At first it was incredibly laggy, but after flashing another rom (factory reset, wipe cache, etc), it was as smooth as nova.
Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Until Apex allows you to remove the app drawer button from the Dock, I'm sticking with Nova. That's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Neither...ADW ex


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

I got bored with nova, back to adw ex for me. Didn't care for apex, might have to try it again after this update. And might have to try lmt launcher with aokp's soft key removal mod. I love android, choice, choice and then choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

Nova. Being able to remove the dock completely and use the home nav button for the app drawer is a win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cobjones

WhataSpaz said:


> Neither...ADW ex


Nova is exactly how I had my ADW set up, so now I use nova.


----------



## nklenchik

blaineevans said:


> Nova. Being able to remove the dock completely and use the home nav button for the app drawer is a win.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You can remove the whole dock? As in put widgets there?


----------



## WhataSpaz

cobjones said:


> Nova is exactly how I had my ADW set up, so now I use nova.


Can you resize the icon sizes too? Cuz my setup today calls for that today lol


----------



## mbh87

Only downfall is that you cant use custom icons for folders, even after todays update. Wish Nova didnt have the gradients at the top and bottom of the screen, and also a no dock option.


----------



## Joesyr

Until today I used Nova because I had already been using it, and Apex didn't seem to differentiate itself much.
After today I feel torn. I like that nova lets me customize the dock, but now that you can hide apps in the app drawer in Apex, my Nova app drawer looks really cluttered (or maybe I should actually take to uninstalling apps I don't use?).

As far as I can tell, though, they both seem to have the same basic roadmap. Take stock launcher, make every last corner of it customizable. Unless one developer drops support I get the impression that they'll continue to leapfrog each other in adding features and remain pretty identical over time.

Mostly I wish I could import my layout from one into the other. I'm sticking with Nova for now mostly because I already have my homescreens all set up.


----------



## Soapinmouth

I can't use apex until it adds a scrollable dock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cobjones

WhataSpaz said:


> Can you resize the icon sizes too? Cuz my setup today calls for that today lol


No, not icons, but yes on widgets. I'll put up a screen shot when I get to the house.

It is just a lot smoother than I had adw.


----------



## cobjones

nova screeny


----------



## JMac4

Soapinmouth said:


> I can't use apex until it adds a scrollable dock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


A to the men. I LOVE Nova's dock. I won't switch.


----------



## laureanop

+1 for nova. Scrollable dock is a must for me. Nice updates to apex though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litso

Just installed Apex to give it a shot, but like others have said I've come to rely on that scrollable dock. Not a fan of folders myself. I really like the old hidden dockbar in ADW Ex, but Nova's implementation has grown on me. There is a lot that I like about Apex, if he implements some sort of scrollable/secondary dock I could definitely make the switch. One thing I'm really enjoying is the gestures in Apex.


----------



## a32guy

Finally -- homescreen gestures!!! Thanks for posting this thread! Apex working out nicely here.


----------



## Gil Smash

Nova just released on the market and added gestures. But here is my problem with apex, it seems to shrink everything on my desktop. The big is nova and small is apex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

Gil Smash said:


> Nova just released on the market and added gestures. But here is my problem with apex, it seems to shrink everything on my desktop. The big is nova and small is apex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just bought Nova Prime 

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime#?purchaseButton=6TV9zO8XjW1fWWxCvJ4IgSZf7vE%3D


----------



## mbh87

NatemZ said:


> Just bought Nova Prime
> 
> https://market.andro...CvJ4IgSZf7vE%3D


$4 just for gestures? Hopefully he has more features planned. Also wish he would get rid of the damn gradients at the top and bottom of the screen.


----------



## NatemZ

mbh87 said:


> $4 just for gestures? Hopefully he has more features planned. Also wish he would get rid of the damn gradients at the top and bottom of the screen.


Not sure what gradient you are talking about but yes there are more features. And good developer's deserve to be paid for their hard work. Anytime there is a good app that I use I will ALWAYS pay for it. Devs shouldn't be expected to give their time and talents away. My 2 cents.

Edit: honestly even if there were no new features I would still pay. I have been using Nova since version 1.


----------



## mbh87

NatemZ said:


> Not sure what gradient you are talking about but yes there are more features. And good developer's deserve to be paid for their hard work. Anytime there is a good app that I use I will ALWAYS pay for it. Devs shouldn't be expected to give their time and talents away. My 2 cents.
> 
> Edit: honestly even if there were no new features I would still pay. I have been using Nova since version 1.


theres a shadow above the navbar and below the status bar.


----------



## exarkun

I too like the nova scrollable dock.


----------



## NatemZ

mbh87 said:


> theres a shadow above the navbar and below the status bar.


I use dark wallpaper so I've never seen it.


----------



## TEK112

Apex v.5 is great. I find it less laggy than Nova. I couldn't care less about featrues as they are both about on par. However, I can't stand laggy screen switching.


----------



## combatmedic870

I really like apex, you just cant easily edit the icons on apex. Besides that I liked apex more vs nova.


----------



## eishas

version 5 is out?


----------



## crupp

the inconsistent transperncy in the App drawer is a deal breaker for me with Apex. That, for me, would be the only reason to go to Apex.


----------



## TEK112

eishas said:


> version 5 is out?


Yes:

http://www.anddoes.com/apk/ApexLauncher.apk


----------



## midknight

I've been using Nova since I got my nexus on release date. It must be good since I haven't had any desire to even try Apex. Nova is fulfilling all my needs thus far... except I wish it had more transitions... like Trebuchet.


----------



## TEK112

midknight said:


> I've been using Nova since I got my nexus on release date. It must be good since I haven't had any desire to even try Apex. Nova is fulfilling all my needs thus far... except I wish it had more transitions... like Trebuchet.


No offense, but how is that helpful since you never tried Apex?


----------



## Mustang302LX

midknight said:


> I've been using Nova since I got my nexus on release date. It must be good since I haven't had any desire to even try Apex. Nova is fulfilling all my needs thus far... except I wish it had more transitions... like Trebuchet.


It just updated today to V1.0 and if you buy the Prime version you get more transition options now along with gestures!


----------



## NatemZ

midknight said:


> I've been using Nova since I got my nexus on release date. It must be good since I haven't had any desire to even try Apex. Nova is fulfilling all my needs thus far... except I wish it had more transitions... like Trebuchet.


The new Nova Prime has several transitions now. Very cool ones too.


----------



## MakeSureYouWipe

The New Apex looks good


----------



## skruid

I like apex because the launcher has more options, if nova had as many options then they would be about the same and what fun would that be lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

Do all you realize more than half of the things you are saying nova and apex don't do, they actually do. Look a little harder make sure your apps are up to date







just a word of advise.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mystik

I swear these launchers are so similar you'd think they were developed by the game person/group. I am trying to decide between them now.


----------



## partychick64

One of my buddies says apex makes his phone heat up. Any ideas? He is not rooted so I think that makes it harder to know the problem. Now my opinion is Apex since it comes on GummyNex 8.2 its more stable. I personally don't use more than one launcher or install another one. I just use whatever the ROM gives me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Deathshead

I dont see any upsides of going to apex from nova. Nova has more transition animation eye candy, I hate and never use scrollable dock.
Nova backs up and restores with widgets perfectly,
My only gripe with Nova is that I want a horizontal continuous app drawer.


----------



## CC16177

If you could change folder icons I would be willing to try apex. I have my home screen like this:



















Couldn't figure out how to do that with apex so I stuck with nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

CC16177 said:


> If you could change folder icons I would be willing to try apex. I have my home screen like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't figure out how to do that with apex so I stuck with nova.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Apex has 4 options plus a custom option for folders built in. I use the app Simple Text for icons on my home screen, works well.

Only thing I like about Apex that Nova doesn't have (yet) is transparent app drawer. I like having my wallpaper in the app drawer background. Otherwise they are too similar really to pick one.


----------



## Rodeojones

wideopn11 said:


> Apex has 4 options plus a custom option for folders built in. I use the app Simple Text for icons on my home screen, works well.
> 
> Only thing I like about Apex that Nova doesn't have (yet) is transparent app drawer. I like having my wallpaper in the app drawer background. Otherwise they are too similar really to pick one.


I agree with you on the last point. I'm using Apex because of the transparent drawer background option. They're nearly identical in looks and performance otherwise.


----------



## Kprz24

Okay up until recently they were pretty much neck and neck but I would have said nova now they both have some different features but apex has so much more and you don't have to pay more for features


----------



## swimminsurfer256

TSF


----------



## mystik

swimminsurfer256 said:


> TSF


 I would have tried it too, except the reviews said it was all visuals without the features/configurability to back it up.


----------



## mbh87

With the latest update of Apex, I would have to say that I like it better. Much more options, and it's free.


----------



## illini79

The difference for me is I keep all my go to daily apps in the dock. Slight lag swiping with apex and not so much with nova. I use one home screen and one widget. I like to keep things simple and clean..it works for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jacko1

mbh87 said:


> With the latest update of Apex, I would have to say that I like it better. Much more options, and it's free.


i hear ya but i bought the nova version i like to support all the devs that put out all the goodies


----------



## davidnc

Nova Prime I have to give the edge to.
Apex is a close runner up tho 

sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BigRalphN

Nova Prime all the way. Apex us nice though. I just find Nova snappier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## litso

At the moment I prefer Nova. I try Apex with every up,date but there is always something that pushes me back to Nova. In my latest test of Nova I was unable to expand Widgets all the way horizontally. Was using 7x7 grid, not sure what the issue was.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87

jacko1 said:


> i hear ya but i bought the nova version i like to support all the devs that put out all the goodies


I actually would have as well if Nova had some of the options I wanted. I dont use gestures.


----------



## mrpicolas

litso said:


> At the moment I prefer Nova. I try Apex with every up,date but there is always something that pushes me back to Nova. In my latest test of Nova I was unable to expand Widgets all the way horizontally. Was using 7x7 grid, not sure what the issue was.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same here I emailed the dev and sent a screen hopefully it'll be fixed soon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology

Nova for me, although Apex is also nice.

----------------------
Sent from the bottom of my beer can.


----------



## litso

mrpicolas said:


> Same here I emailed the dev and sent a screen hopefully it'll be fixed soon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Cool, let me know if you hear back from them. I'd like to give Apex a good shot, but that's kind of a deal breaker for me.


----------



## mrpicolas

Latest nova launcher update let's you remove the shadows on the top and bottom of the screen.. Just an Fyi..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chuckenfoot

mrpicolas said:


> Latest nova launcher update let's you remove the shadows on the top and bottom of the screen.. Just an Fyi..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where is that option?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chuckenfoot

chuckenfoot said:


> Where is that option?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Settings -----> dock. Got it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrpicolas

chuckenfoot said:


> Settings -----> dock. Got it
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol probably shoulda mentioned that..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## naa904

sorry if this has been asked does anyone text under their icons in landscape view not show up? for apex launcher I don't ha even this issue with nova

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## usn.mustanger

Deathshead said:


> I dont see any upsides of going to apex from nova. Nova has more transition animation eye candy, I hate and never use scrollable dock.
> Nova backs up and restores with widgets perfectly,
> My only gripe with Nova is that I want a horizontal continuous app drawer.


Then there's your upside. The continuous vertical scrolling is what pushed me to Apex. This and the lack of transparency in the app drawer are my only two complaints with Nova. If Nova implements them, I'll be back to Nova, since I already paid for Prime, hoping for these features. Until then, it's Apex for me.


----------



## mjforte

These two launchers remind me of the LauncherPro and ADW days. It's a shame that LauncherPro rewrite never came...Anyways, I've been happy with Nova though and have tried Apex but I already have everything set up how I want with Nova and didn't find the two launchers to be too different really. So sticking with Nova for now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRalphN

I like to be able to reorganize my screens, especially if I add one. Nova does this, Apex does not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## laureanop

Vertical app scrolling made me switch to apex. With gpu acceleration enabled apex is butt3rz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn

I use both. Nova on my Nexus because it felt more fluid and had better transitions, apex on my tab because well it has tab support

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mrpicolas

Just another Fyi for those using Lmt launcher instead of the softkeys it now has color options for the pie as well as size options also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itsTreyG

For the longest I've only tried Nova and was like most others thinking they're all the same. Until yesterday, and I tried Apex and it is sooooo much better. Offers more functions that I would like to use. More importantly offers features for free that you wouod have to pay for in Nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00

Apex just seems overall smoother as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperChargedJ

Both of these are great and similar in a lot of ways. I'm sure we'll get to the point where both launchers have the exact same features and we'll end up with a Pepsi vs. Coke situation. Hoping that these great devs combine forces and create an ultimate launcher.


----------



## itsTreyG

SuperChargedJ said:


> Both of these are great and similar in a lot of ways. I'm sure we'll get to the point where both launchers have the exact same features and we'll end up with a Pepsi vs. Coke situation. Hoping that these great devs combine forces and create an ultimate launcher.


+1 to that!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

wideopn11 said:


> Apex has 4 options plus a custom option for folders built in. I use the app Simple Text for icons on my home screen, works well.
> 
> Only thing I like about Apex that Nova doesn't have (yet) is transparent app drawer. I like having my wallpaper in the app drawer background. Otherwise they are too similar really to pick one.


how do you guys use Widgets in the dock? I've tried apex and nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White

johntag13 said:


> how do you guys use Widgets in the dock? I've tried apex and nova.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

mjforte said:


> These two launchers remind me of the LauncherPro and ADW days. It's a shame that LauncherPro rewrite never came...Anyways, I've been happy with Nova though and have tried Apex but I already have everything set up how I want with Nova and didn't find the two launchers to be too different really. So sticking with Nova for now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I bet Fede is 'still working on it'









And speaking of ADW EX. No update since 03 Dec 2012. Weak sauce. Get in the game, or just get out.....


----------



## WhataSpaz

nailbomb3 said:


> And speaking of ADW EX. No update since 03 Dec 2012. Weak sauce. Get in the game, or just get out.....


Smoothest homescreen transitions imo


----------



## Mayze

mrpicolas said:


> Just another Fyi for those using Lmt launcher instead of the softkeys it now has color options for the pie as well as size options


How are you able to change the pie color in LMT launcher?


----------



## Lchupacabras

Apex here but Nova is a close second. Strangely, I feel like Nova is a more "solid" launcher and feels better when I use it... BUT Apex is a "smoother" launcher and has more options for the price (free).

So I guess if you're looking for a somewhat flaky launcher that runs amazingly fast (even on stock!) go with Apex; if you're looking for a more stable (see: stock launcher stable) launcher that still has many features and is faster than the stock launcher go with Nova.

ADW is still a good option if you don't mind your GN looking like it's running Ginger Bread but, overall, is a step back IMHO.

Oh and I also tried TSF (is that what it's called?) and while SMOOTH AS FUCK it was sooooo limited at this point that I didn't even last 10 mins before I asked for a refund :3~ /endTMI


----------



## cantIntoCode

Apex. I've thoroughly tested both and apex is better IMO. For me I experience more fluidity and the customisation without having to purchase a thing! Both are really great launchers though 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using RootzWiki


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

d3th metal said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm not sure how this will help. I think I did not provide enough information. I am trying to place a simple text widget in the dock to replace the standard dialer icon on the home screen for example.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lchupacabras

You can't put widgets in the dock.


----------



## jakeday

Is it odd that I still use and prefer zeam launcher? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Walter White

johntag13 said:


> I'm not sure how this will help. I think I did not provide enough information. I am trying to place a simple text widget in the dock to replace the standard dialer icon on the home screen for example.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


oh ok. I thought maybe you didn't have the widget option enabled in nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

CC16177 said:


> If you could change folder icons I would be willing to try apex. I have my home screen like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't figure out how to do that with apex so I stuck with nova.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what app did you use to create your dock icons to text?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

Lchupacabras said:


> You can't put widgets in the dock.


thanks I am trying to figure out how people create text style icons and place them in their dock on home screen. This is all my fault for not properly stating what I was looking for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## usn.mustanger

nailbomb3 said:


> thanks I am trying to figure out how people create text style icons and place them in their dock on home screen. This is all my fault for not properly stating what I was looking for.


SimpleText. Look it up in the Play Store. There's also a cool little website I found once that creates really nice text icons, but I can't find it now. I think SimpleText will get you where you want to go.


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

usn.mustanger said:


> Whoah--I'm down with any launcher that lets us travel into the future!!!
> 
> SimpleText. Look it up in the Play Store. There's also a cool little website I found once that creates really nice text icons, but I can't find it now. I think SimpleText will get you where you want to go.


thanks I just figured out that I have to edit the current icon via long press. Thanks for your help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bash_array

MakeSureYouWipe said:


> *Apex* vs *Nova*
> 
> Lets say you
> 
> The Good
> The Bad
> The Ugly
> 
> Apex and Nova Launchers


Both really good..... BUT

APEX is better due free and more options

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzero

started using nova. as a contractor, ive learned to never abandon something unless its done you wrong. but reading this thread has got me wondering.

any chance you can import settings from nova into apex, so i dont have to set up the homescreens again? its a sunday. i have a right to be lazy.


----------



## k.electron

apex offers features for free that nova wants money for. apex wins.


----------



## usn.mustanger

rodzero said:


> started using nova. as a contractor, ive learned to never abandon something unless its done you wrong. but reading this thread has got me wondering.
> 
> any chance you can import settings from nova into apex, so i dont have to set up the homescreens again? its a sunday. i have a right to be lazy.


There was an app that I used to use on my Incredible that copied launcher settings between launchers, but I can't remember what it's called. So yes, there's something out there for this, you just gotta search for it. If I can remember or find it, I'll post back.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

Okay I jacked the date up lol.

I just went back to Nova from Apex and Nova seems smoother.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## enzoem

I think the app was desk migrate or desktop... Something along those lines. It let's you pretty much copy the homesceens from one launcher to another. Used it with no problem in my dx days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rodzero

thanks for the tip on desk migrate. it doesnt seem to recognize nova launcher tho, unless im doing it wrong (wont give the option to copy nova). next time ive got some downtime ill play around with it. thanks again


----------



## tiny4579

rodzero said:


> thanks for the tip on desk migrate. it doesnt seem to recognize nova launcher tho, unless im doing it wrong (wont give the option to copy nova). next time ive got some downtime ill play around with it. thanks again


No you're not the only one with the issue. I'm disappointed as I've had reload issues on Nova on practically every reboot and wanted to try apex. But my least favorite part of an install is setting up homescreens which I want to avoid as I'm a little ocd on it. So I'm holding off on apex for now.


----------



## headspace10

Its hard for me to decide. Apex has some really nice features and its free. That said, its buggy, I get FC's every now and again. And my biggest gripe is that with Apex, if you open and close the app drawer repeatedly, it lags very badly. Makes me cringe every time. Nova however, operates very smoothly on this action. Nove is also much more solid overall.

Apex
-Free
-You can make it really fast (Settings>Minimum scroll time>20) I use 20 and its crazy fast! 
-Plenty of options and tweaks
-Free

Nova
-Solid
-Enough options to satisfy me
-Less bugs, app drawer performance is great

In the end, I think I'm going to consider buying Nova and removing Apex. I want my UI to feel BUTTERY SMOOTH like that other OS. Nova seems to accomplish that. I only wish I could modify the minimum scroll time like I can in Apex. With that option Apex just FLIES, but I can't stand the occasional stutter


----------



## motcher41

Ummm zeam!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid

headspace10 said:


> Its hard for me to decide. Apex has some really nice features and its free. That said, its buggy, I get FC's every now and again. And my biggest gripe is that with Apex, if you open and close the app drawer repeatedly, it lags very badly. Makes me cringe every time. Nova however, operates very smoothly on this action. Nove is also much more solid overall.
> 
> Apex
> -Free
> -You can make it really fast (Settings>Minimum scroll time>20) I use 20 and its crazy fast!
> -Plenty of options and tweaks
> -Free
> 
> Nova
> -Solid
> -Enough options to satisfy me
> -Less bugs, app drawer performance is great
> 
> In the end, I think I'm going to consider buying Nova and removing Apex. I want my UI to feel BUTTERY SMOOTH like that other OS. Nova seems to accomplish that. I only wish I could modify the minimum scroll time like I can in Apex. With that option Apex just FLIES, but I can't stand the occasional stutter


My experience exactly. I was all in love with apex at first because it had so many options and adjustments. But, over time, I noticed some stutter getting into some apps from apex and that ain't cool. I thought it was the rom or the kernel, but over many roms and kernals i noticed this slight--really slight mind you and prolly something that most users wouldn't notice--stutter would occur. I used Zeam occasionally because it was so light and smooth, but it's boring. Enter Nova and i'm happy. smooth and consistent and i likey that.

And, nova's accordian app drawer anim is so freaking cool.


----------



## nocoast

New apex pro is sick...def gonna buy!

Sent from my HTC One-X (GSM)


----------



## manii001

WhataSpaz said:


> Can you resize the icon sizes too? Cuz my setup today calls for that today lol


still one issue or question. which one is best... I downloaded nova launcher prime. when i download tesla unread count it says tesla unread count can not cope with the nova launcher as it is unauthorized copy. then i installed missed it! it shows the unread count for messages whatsapp etc. but no unread count for missed call or anything. what should i do !!


----------

